# I NEED URGENT HELP, PLEASE!!!!! Parasite decimating my corals



## Jules

I need experienced help please. My tank is full of lps and I have a horrible parasite infestation.... 
I purchased 2 torches from a very reputable shop about a month ago. I dipped them both in coral rx and after dipping I found a crab hiding in one. I removed it but should have known better than to put any questionable corals into my tank. For the past 2 or 3 weeks I have been losing coral heads. They tenticles appear normal although deflated but the flesh at the base pulls away from the skeleton and the head dies.
Today my heart sank when I found these on the torch that came with the crab on it. I counted over 20 of them on just this one coral.
I put the coral into the coral rx again but it doesn't seem to be very effective even at a much higher strength than recommended. After 30 minutes they are curled up but still very alive. I think the temp cooling off in the container is bothering them more than the coral rx 
Can anyone with experience please advise????


----------



## Kweli

take a look at this.. not sure if its the same:
http://www.reefdup.com/2012/02/18/aquarium-pests-acropora-eating-flatworms-aefw/


----------



## Jules

They look similar but these are monsters. The first one I found was about 3/4 inch long when opened up. I will read the article though I'm case it can help. Thank you!


----------



## Sea MunnKey

These look bigger than common Flatworms ... they look more like some kind of slugs. But then I could be incorrect.

Unfortunately you may have to manually remove these pests with a turkey baster, a pair of twizzers and possibly with the help of magnifying glass as well. That's after dipping ...

Also your tank may be affected as well ... if they've move to other corals


----------



## Jules

Ok will do Sea Monkey. Thank you for the help! The ones in the picture are still sitting in the dip and finally appear to be dead.


Does anyone happen to know the maximum strength and maximum time for coral Rx?


----------



## TRUONGP15

You could do a 2 week treatment with prazipro for the tank. I did this a while back without any ill effects. Fishes didnt pig out as much during treatment but after the 2 weeks they went back to their normal selves. I also am happy to report that prazi didnt kill any of my corals either. Cant say the same for the rest of the worms and such in the tank though


----------



## Sea MunnKey

I would rather quarantine in separate tank(s) and not having to worry about "annoying" any inverts or fish that may be sensitive to whatever foreign iiquid substance we add to the tank.

There's one effective coral dip but sadly not available and ban in Canada ... it's the Bayer Complete Insect Killer. You may be fortunate to acquire them though ...


----------



## ameekplec.

I would get another dip (I've always favored iodine based dips like Tropic Marin Pro coral cure...although it's discontinued now). They tend to be a lot harsher, but it definitely kills everything (except eggs, but nothing works on that).

How big is the tank? If it's small, take everything out and dip, and repeat every few days until you have the infestation under control. unfortunately, with flatworms, it's very difficult to rid your system once they get in unless you essentially nuke the tank with something like prazipro. Prazipro will indiscriminately kill all worms in the tank - beneficial ones too. And depending on the parasite load and size of tank, this can be disastrous.

You can control their numbers using fish (small wrasses are best), and manual removal.


----------



## Jules

The tank is 100 gallon. Removing the corals often would be difficult - if not glued down they regularly get knocked off the rocks and I would worry about them falling into the holes in the rocks and damage to the skeleton too. Hmmmm...
I do have a quarantine tank set up and ready tog go but it is only an 18 gallon cube. All my torches, frogspawn etc... Would not likely fit. I have 19 of them left and a couple are more than 5 inches across when extended.

This is going to be challenging . 

Here's what I think my options are, but can you guys please advise...
My preference if it will work, Scenario 1). If I put them all in my SUMP on eggcrate, dip every couple days and employ a sixline down there (I finally have a peaceful tank and worry about it bullying in the main display and not being able to get it out) would a filter sock prevent continuous reinfestation from the main tank? This would be my preference but I want these things gone for good and don't want to worry about them surviving and repopulating. I have a couple of irreplaceable corals that I don't want to risk

Scenario 2). I put them in a Rubbermaid (or squeeze them into the 18 gallon as best I can) and do the prazipro treatment and leave the main tank empty for a period of time would the stragglers in the main tank die? This tank has nothing but live rock - no fish or critters at all.

Scenario 3). Treat the main tank with praziopro and save my corals without having to worry about reinfestation and sacrifice all my good critters. Will it eradicate them after any leftover eggs hatch?

Here's a quick pic of my tank; lots to lose...


----------



## ameekplec.

You're in luck! Your tank is bare bottomed, so won't have the added load of all the sand-dwelling worms dying.

Seeing the size of tank, and the numbers of corals involved I would just go as was suggested and prazi the tank. Three treatments a week apart should do the trick. Just remember to kill the lights, skimmer, filtration media (carbon particularly) and UV/ozone during the first 24hr after dosing. 

Good luck! And get a better coral dip! 

edit: the only critters you'll lose are nematodes and other worms. I don't think it has any effects on crustaceans or mollusks.


----------



## Jules

Ok!!!! Thank you so much to everyone for your help! 

You guys are the best and I really appreciate your time, effort and expertise!


----------



## goobafish

Depending on what side effects you are most worried about, you may want to exterminate them with hydrogen peroxide instead of prazi. With the peroxide you risk loosing Acroporas and some inverts like Urchins, Starfish, Cucumbers, Crabs.


----------



## ameekplec.

For a whole tank treatment, peroxide is a terrible idea. Peroxide is an indiscriminate killer - everything microscopic to macroscopic will suffer. As a dip, it can be effective, but I can't recommend dosing a whole display tank with peroxide.


----------



## goobafish

ameekplec. said:


> For a whole tank treatment, peroxide is a terrible idea. Peroxide is an indiscriminate killer - everything microscopic to macroscopic will suffer. As a dip, it can be effective, but I can't recommend dosing a whole display tank with peroxide.


While I do disagree with you, I meant as a dip or as a direct treatment (injection) into affected corals. I have dosed systems with peroxide and only had minor I'll effects. It's common practice, especially in freshwater.


----------



## ameekplec.

Peroxide treating a whole tank? I've not heard of doing that, but that doesn't mean anything really, lol. For the desired effect of pest control, peroxide really is a bad method. Better to use agents that are particularly suited to the pest you're trying to get rid of. If you're in a situation where it's "everything and the kitchen sink", well, I guess peroxide could be useful.

In this and most display systems though, to really solve your problem, I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Sea MunnKey

I've seen hydrogen peroxide "fizzle up" everything like crazy when in concentrated form ...


----------



## larrysy

I think this is what Sea MunnKey is referring to.










I have a bottle. It may be too late to dip but I can give you some in exchange for a frag (hopefully pest free) if you need it.


----------



## Jules

Thanks Larrysy, but I wouldn't risk someone else going through this, no corals will be going anywhere any time soon. These things are really nasty, I have lost at least 10 torch and frogspawn heads so far and about 10 more heads with damage.
I am not going to take any more chances with dips. I'm going to hit the tank with prazipro and hope for the best. And from here on out anything new is going to go through a vigorous and extensive quarantine procedure. A hard lesson learned.


----------



## Kweli

This is one of the more difficult parts of this hobby.
I had a healthy tank for 4 year and added 1 frag with nuesance algae that took off before i could action.... took down my whole tank..

Same with Fish, you can add one with ICH and it can do serious damage to your other fish...

1 small entry into your tank can mean doom....


----------



## Bullet

Best wishes for success Jules
Sam


----------



## deeznutz

Although I do see you have some form of Flatworm are you sure they are causing death or just eating corals that are dying?

What are your parameters? Please post them for us.

good luck

-deez


----------



## Jules

Thanks Kweli and Sam. 

Deeznuts, I could be wrong but 2 of the worms seemed to have the same colour as the coral inside it - they are somewhat transparent. The corals themselves don't look sick, they are coloured up and full, then retract and peel away. the way the heads die give me the feeling they are being eaten too. It starts on one side and works it's way across - the area it starts has tentacle retraction while the other side is more extended. Here is a pic. The skeleton is exposed on the lower left of centre in the pic. Those tentacles are much shorter and the farther from it the longer and fuller they are. 
Again, I could be wrong but I have a strong feeling....
Haven't tested in a little while but everything has been good for a long time... I will test now and post them.


----------



## Jules

I just called ahead to have a store hold a bottle of prazipro for me and they say not safe to use with corals, just fish. Their recommendation was to use flatworm exit instead - but I have heard that it isn't always effective. 
Am I correct that they are mistaken and it can be used in my display with all coral still in the tank (I know my amphipods etc will die)?


----------



## Jules

Parameters are as follows...
SG - 1,026 (sybon refractometer)
Tests below are Salifert kits
PO4 - .01
NO3 - 1
dkH - 9.3
pH - 8.1
Mg - 1170
Ca - 440


----------



## ameekplec.

Jules said:


> I just called ahead to have a store hold a bottle of prazipro for me and they say not safe to use with corals, just fish. Their recommendation was to use flatworm exit instead - but I have heard that it isn't always effective.
> Am I correct that they are mistaken and it can be used in my display with all coral still in the tank (I know my amphipods etc will die)?


As far as I know, prazipro is safe for most corals.


----------



## Jules

Thank you Ameekplec, I am going to pick it up this evening and treat as you suggested. Even if I lose a bunch of corals I want these buggers gone! I will post how things go incase it is helpful for someone else in the future.


----------



## deeznutz

Your mag is too low. I think you should work on that before doing any in tank treatments.

Good luck

-dan


----------



## corpusse

These are polyclad(s) although it's impossible to tell what kind. Flatworm exit is the right idea, although imo these guys are next to impossible to get rid of. I first encountered them 8 or 9 years ago and just recently I saw one in my garden eel tank. The ones I had or have are bigger then these and they prey on snails and clams not corals. 

Prazi is mostly reef safe, it shouldn't kill any corals even if some aren't healthy however I don't think it will have any effect on these guys. 

Are you SURE these guys are eating the corals? You may have another problem in addition to this infestation. What I would do if I were you is double or triple dose flatworm exit. Do it a second time and then see what happens. You could always remove your rocks and treat them in a super concentrated flatworm exit water. Even taking the rocks out of the water for 20 minutes or so should get them crawling out of the rock. 

Good luck and from now on QT everything wet for 72 days. This is my new policy as I got ich from a coral and had to tear down my reef to get the fish out. The added bonus is things like this will appear in the QT period as well.


----------

